# Bild anstatt Text



## n0rm1 (26. Apr 2006)

Hallo,

ich bin ein abslouter "Nichtswisser" in Sachen Java. Ich habe ein Problem bei einem vorgefertigten Webseitenscript. Unzwar ist es dort so das wenn man mit der Maus über einen bestimmten Button fährt eine neue Schrift ein bisschen weiter unten erscheint auf die man dann dort klicken kann(ist ein link). Ich möchte jetzt aber nicht das dort eine Schrift ist sondern ein Bild. Ich habe mir das jetzt 2 Stunden lang angeschaut (verzweifelt draufgeguckt) und blicke da immernoch nicht durch. Ich weiss nichtmal welchen Text ich hier reinposten soll.....
Ich hoffe die die ich jetzt hier reinkopiere sind die richtigen.... und jmd kann mir helfen.

Hier die Zeilen aus der Index.php
<script language="JavaScript">
<!--
function mmLoadMenus() {
  if (window.mm_menu_1113005934_0) return;
              window.mm_menu_1113005934_0 = new Menu("root",130,17,"Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif",11,"#FFFFFF","#FFFFFF","","","center","middle",3,0,1000,-5,7,true,false,false,0,true,true);
  mm_menu_1113005934_0.addMenuItem("NEWS","location='index.php?site=news'");
  mm_menu_1113005934_0.addMenuItem("NEWS&ARCHIV","location='index.php?site=news&action=archive'");
  mm_menu_1113005934_0.addMenuItem("ARTICLES","location='index.php?site=articles'");
   mm_menu_1113005934_0.fontWeight="bold";
   mm_menu_1113005934_0.hideOnMouseOut=true;
   mm_menu_1113005934_0.bgColor='#555555';
   mm_menu_1113005934_0.menuBorder=1;
   mm_menu_1113005934_0.menuLiteBgColor='#FFFFFF';
   mm_menu_1113005934_0.menuBorderBgColor='#777777';
.
.
.
.
.
usw.

Ich denke das die Zeile  mm_menu_1113005934_0.addMenuItem("NEWS","location='index.php?site=news'"); die ausschlaggebene ist. Unzwar soll anstatt "NEWS" ein Bild erscheinen. 

Ich glaube das ihr noch die Zeilen aus der mm_menu.js
da die datei aber zu lang ist (denke ich mal) hab ich sie hochgeladen.
Hier der Link: http://rapidshare.de/files/18989656/mm_menu.js.html

Ich bitte echt um Hilfe. Die Page ist nämlich soweit so gut wie fertig. Das ist das einzige was extrem ****** aussieht!
MfG n0rm1[/code]


----------



## L-ectron-X (26. Apr 2006)

Es gibt zwar bei uns auch JavaScript-Programmierer, aber die sind hier nicht so dicht gesäht, wie z.B. bei
http://forum.jswelt.de/ oder
http://www.validome.org/forum/viewforum-23-1.htm

Denn dies hier ist ein Java-Forum.
http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=6099

Daher verschoben.


----------



## n0rm1 (26. Apr 2006)

Oh Sry. Aber schonmal danke für die Links!


----------

